# Retrieving POST data using Perl



## charbach007 (Dec 2, 2006)

Hello,

I've got a simple problem with an elusive solution -- how do I retrieve the POST data created by an HTML form with Perl?

All I need is something with basic functionality like PHP's $_POST[]. I've tried implementing stuff like this but it invariably gives me a 500 internal server error.

Thanks!


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

I think you use $HTTP_POST_VARS['input']

$ENV{'REQUEST_METHOD'} eq 'POST'


----------

